# Activa Yogurt...



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Has anyone tried the new Activa yogurt. I have been tempted to give it a try. Has anyone tried it? If so, does it work and does it cause pain or gas? Any imput would be great. Thanks.


----------



## 16840 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have tried it and nothing at all. It's probably different for different people.


----------



## 16045 (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't tried it either, but I was tempted too. It's loaded with sugar though, which does really bad things to me, so I passed.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

It's really sweet tasting and I don't like it at all.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

I tried it--it neither increased nor helped my pain and gas and it did not help my c either. and yes, it is high in fat and sugar--110 calories for 4 oz.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Why not try a good probiotic instead of something like this so high in sugar (and adored by candida). I feel that something lke this is hype due to high fat and sugar content.


----------



## 17733 (Oct 13, 2005)

I've been having one cup after dinner for just about a week now. I suppose I'm halfway through the time it's supposed to take for the bacteria to be established in the body. I'm not sure if it's the yoghurt or diet or whatever else, but I seem to be doing a little better this week. Has anyone tried Yogi Tea-Get Regular? I tried it once and it made me nauseous. But after becoming desperate a couple of weeks ago I tried it again and had a good experience. On the box it also has helpful breathing tips and exercises.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

It seems to help a little, but, yes it is high sugar content.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I eat one every day. I love them. I also drink a glass of Kefir which is absolutely WONDERFUL stuff. It is a thick creamy yogurt-like drink which comes in many flavors (I use the Lifeway brand). Kefir is the ultimate health food...high in protein and calcium with 10 different strands of probiotic bacteria. If you are worried about the sugar content it comes in plain but the flavored versions are sweetened with organic cane sugar and fruit juices.


----------

